# Should I be concerned about this virus notification?

## vash_the_oxygen

file: /home/vash/.icedtea/cache/0/http/www.xaeoz.net/sv/voke.xar

    last modified on  date: 2011-07-11  time: 18:16:43,  size: 2211 bytes

    ALERT: main.class <<< JAVA/Stutter.AN ; virus ; Contains detection pattern of the Java virus JAVA/Stutter.AN

Or is it more than likely just a false positive or something?

----------

## Hypnos

I've had a Java virus before.  My stock broker detected it when I tried to log into their website -- serious business.

Is there any problem with just deleting your cache?  Or were you just curious?

----------

## dE_logics

This's indeed a matter of concern. How did you get to know it's a virus? The JVM notified? Did you run an applet?

----------

## Hypnos

In my case:

My brokerage website wouldn't let me log in, and I inquired to their tech support who said they detected a virus in my JRE.

I subsequently detected it with clamav .  Reinstalling the JRE solved the problem.

----------

## vash_the_oxygen

Well I used the Avira AntiVir software to scan my windows partition but I said screw it and just scanned my whole system. It gave me the option to delete the file and I did and Java still seems to work okay.

----------

## dE_logics

I'd try avast.

----------

